# First fancy Fjord mane design!



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

wow that is very cool!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh gosh, she needs to start her own rock band! How cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice! Love the Fjordy haircuts


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw someone had done hearts one time. That looked really cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RivendellNative (Feb 24, 2013)

That's so neat!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice job


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Well isn't that unique!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wicked! Shark tooth do!


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

That's really cool .


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

THAT is awesome!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Love it! makes me jealous none of my horses can have that! :lol:


----------

